# how to heat press on koozies



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

I am new to the heat press business and have been in the embroidery business for 3 years. I have had great success using the heat press on t-shirts and other light, cotton items.

I am now trying koozies. I used JetPro SofStretch paper and following the paper instructions to use 375 degrees for 30 seconds. The design transferred on - but the area surrounding it looks terrible. Its almost like it's indented. 

Do I need to use a lower temp setting or less time? Or do I need to only use a design that has a a square of color around it so that I can trim perfectly?

Any advice is much appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

What color koozie are you printing on? I've found that on white, the polymer window is really obvious – at least on the koozies I have.

Or are you talking about the cut edges of the transfer being very visible once you peel? If so you may want to decrease the time.

Also you can try inserting some cardboard or chip board inside the koozie before you press.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

jtskidsdesigns said:


> The design transferred on - but the area surrounding it looks terrible. Its almost like it's indented.


 
Welcome to the forum. Have you experimented further with this since this post? I've never transferred on to these, but have been watching the thread, waiting to find out what may help. 

Rhonda's post was great, and now I'm wondering if you've gone ahead and tried anything that produced a better result.

I'm also wondering if you mean 'dented' as in possibly 'melted' or changed form in some way from the heat press? 

I am wondering if a teflon sheet, or parchment baking paper, over top of the JPSS might help the area stay uniform while pressing. 

Please write back if you have any more info as to what is happening with your koozie's, thanks so much.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> I'm also wondering if you mean 'dented' as in possibly 'melted' or changed form in some way from the heat press?


Hey Kelly: I can tell you that if the heat is too high it WILL melt the koozie – at least the koozies I have. It will get these little dimples in it. I wonder if that's what the poster is referring to. I've noticed this dimpling in temps over 350º.

I use plastisol (which requires 15 secs at 350º) now instead of transfer paper.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Rhonda. 

Are you doing these in a mug press? I think this is really neat.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Nope, just a regular 15 x 15 clamshell press. BTW, the koozies I have are the collapsible ones that come flat ... they're not the big thick foamy cylindrical ones.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhhhh, thank you, wouldn't you know, I had the round ones in mind. How cool, though, I would have thought them to melt, so I am going to go look at those and find out more. Kids love koozies. Have a great day, Rhonda!


----------



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

I have only tried white koozies. I am using collapsible foam ones. What I see is the whole area of the paper around the design that I didn't trim off is VERY obvious and I run my finger over it and it feels almost plastic-ky (I made up a word). My budget doesn't allow for a professional trimmer and I am putting words on there - so I don't think I'll be able to really trim perfectly. If I run my finger over the outer edges - the design is slightly lower than the rest of the koozie. The parts of the koozie that didn't get any design are still in perfect condition. I will see if a picture can capture this well and post it. I will also order some colored koozies to see if that works better. Thanks for all the posts and please keep the ideas coming - I am really hoping to get this working nicely.


----------



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

Rhonda - I forgot to ask: what is a polymer window? I don't think I have all the lingo down yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if putting something inside the koozie to raise it and give it more stability in the press area will help. Cardboard, non corrugated, and mouse pads work well. Watch the mouse pad to make sure its not the melting kind.

Maybe you could trim right to the letters, or add a border around the word to disguise the excess polymer that you are seeing. If you have parchment baking paper, maybe try that over the paper while pressing.

Why would it seem to 'crush' in only in the image area? I am thinking of a shrinking type of reaction happening below the polymer.

Do you pre-press koozies to get moisture out of them? Do they carry moisture. I assume the might.

Maybe pre press for 5-7 seconds to ensure the koozie is 'dry' b4 pressing it.

Please let us know how you make out, okay? Good luck.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

The vinyl/chemical that is on the release paper (backing paper) is called polymer. The ink sits on the polymer, and then the press 'melts' these into the shirt, or koozie in your case. Where there is the 'white' you see, that is the polymer that is on the paper that is not part of the design. Is that making sense?

Also, your right on spot, plasticky is a common word around here, and spelled many different ways. This is mine! You'll end up calling that the 'hand' in a while. That just means how it feels where the image is. A heavy hand is very plasticky feeling.


----------



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

Kelly - 
Thank you, that is very helpful. No, I did not pre-press the koozie. I will try that next. I have used mousepads to raise the press area on shirts, but I didn't do that for the koozie, so I will try that, too. I can definitely put a shape around the words, but I definitely don't like how it feels - so I hope the tips I've read here will help give it a softer hand (I'm using the lingo now...). I will try these out tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, good luck, and no lingo needed. I remember just reading the posts in the beginning felt like code. I had to look up the lingo to go back and read the post.

You can be like me, and use the long winded version of what I never knew how to ask to begin with. Believe me, everyone was very kind and patient. 

I hope your tests go well. Wishing you luck!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

You definitely need to pre-press the koozies ... they retain quite a bit of moisture. But I don't think that's what's causing your indentation. If you could post a photo, that would be great. Not sure why you're getting the plasticky feel though. 

On the koozies I have the polymer window is really visible because the inside is black – making the outside of the koozie NOT 100% white. Have you considered using plastisol transfers? Are you filling a big koozie order or just doing a few? If you plan to print on color koozies then you'll definitely want to consider plastisol.

I insert chipboard inside because the stitching on both sides makes it uneven when pressing.

Something you can do in order to avoid waste is take one koozie and cut it right down the seams so that it's flat. Cut it into strips and do the same with your printed transfer (but cut the transfer smaller so it fits on the koozie strips ). Then try different temps and different time combos and see if the indention goes away. Maybe start with 350º at 30 secs.

I'd also be interested to know what happens if you let the transfer cool completely before peeling.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

wow, placing transfers on a koozie... i had thought about it but never really persued it for much the same reason fear of melting and having a nightmare with my press  sounds like i need to continue to follow this thread and perhaps another item i can offer to potential customers


----------



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! So much better - thanks for all the suggestions. I put a colored box around my words/design so that I could trim exactly to the box. I lowered my temp to 350 and did 15 seconds w/out as much pressure as I usually do. I also pre-pressed the koozie and raised it up w/a trimmed mousepad. Its perfect. It feels nice and looks nice. I need to try again w/a word/designs that don't have a colored box around it to see if I can make it look as good that way, too. Next time I order, I'll get some colored ones and try those as well. Thank you so much for all the great info.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Great news, jts! So happy for you. You've inspired me to try them.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

We have actually printed quite a few of the collapsible koozies using sublimation. On white they print beautifully but on your darkers colors not so great for obvious reasons.....


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*i have found this information quite helpful . and will be ettempting some pressing tests to see how they turn out for me. i have a festival coming up in july and i think custom koozies being offered in indiana during july just might be a solid ticket item for that event. thanks guys!*


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

XYLisa said:


> We have actually printed quite a few of the collapsible koozies using sublimation. On white they print beautifully but on your darkers colors not so great for obvious reasons.....


Do you need special koozies with a poly coating or can you just use the regular neoprene koozies for dye sub?


----------



## kooziesource (Aug 31, 2008)

We just started doing koozies, and we are using transfer paper as we are doing polka dots and animal print. We found that using the temp. lower and using less time works best. We tried using printer transfers but the koozies were hard and the print was fuzzy looking. Hope this helps. Karen


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I use the regular collapsible koozies to sublimate


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

where are you guys getting your Koozies from?


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

jtskidsdesigns said:


> Wow! So much better - thanks for all the suggestions. I put a colored box around my words/design so that I could trim exactly to the box. I lowered my temp to 350 and did 15 seconds w/out as much pressure as I usually do. I also pre-pressed the koozie and raised it up w/a trimmed mousepad. Its perfect. It feels nice and looks nice. I need to try again w/a word/designs that don't have a colored box around it to see if I can make it look as good that way, too. Next time I order, I'll get some colored ones and try those as well. Thank you so much for all the great info.


Can you post before and after shots?

Also, what kind of transfer paper are you using? What type of printer?

And wouldn't vinyl be a little better to use for koozies?


----------



## Mrs G (Mar 14, 2008)

XYLisa said:


> I use the regular collapsible koozies to sublimate


Don't you have to put something on the koozies before you sublimate them?


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I've done the flat koozies, worked okay. Was wondering how they did the round ones. The mug press works for it? I will have to check that project out.
I'm learning from these messages.
Thanks everyone! lindaschallenge


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey everyone, this is an older post but has anyone used thermoflex for this? I used some thermflex plus on some then read that it would not adhere to nylon so I ordered the xtra but haven;t used it yet.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thermoflex is what I use from Stahl's. It works real good.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we do sublimation so no poly window, but we always cut paper little larger than koozie so we don't get press lines. good luck


----------



## Morning Bell Art (Oct 7, 2009)

I need to print/transfer onto a neoprene GO pack. http://kangatek.com/
Would plastisol be flexible enough for neoprene? If so, that would be great because I could use reflective ink. I was thinking of using TE's CAD-PRINTZ, but I don't need digital, since it's a vectored 2 color logo. The GO packs are too pricey to experiment on, so I may practice on some koozies. Ideas?


----------



## krissiemorando (Jan 8, 2010)

are you suing neoprene or foam koozies?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is how I pressed Koozies. I inserted thick high temp silicon/rubber material to prevent the koozie from collapsing and make a permanent crease on the sides.

The koozies had lots of dark lint. The lint were not visible until it is pressed. I tried removing with lint remover before and after pressing. Because even after I cleaned it before pressing a little bit of lint shows up after pressing.

Another thing is the dye from the fabric transferred to the transfer paper. It did not affect the color of the fabric though. I used Imageclip for laser since it is self weeding and does not leave polymer in unprinted areas. I pressed very lightly but still left very faint pressed paper mark. I pressed on both sides.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is nice Luis. I just ordered a bunch and I am waiting for them to arrive. I was going to use Plastisol transfers as I did not think about using Imageclip. I think that may actually be cheaper.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

veedub3 said:


> That is nice Luis. I just ordered a bunch and I am waiting for them to arrive. I was going to use Plastisol transfers as I did not think about using Imageclip. I think that may actually be cheaper.


Yes it would have been. I paid 25 cents a pair when Imprintables had a closeout way back. I bought 500 pairs.


----------



## garydman (Sep 30, 2008)

I've used Jetpro Soft Stretch on WHITE koozies for a couple of years now. I always use white foam koozies (you must use a lint roller on them before printing or transfering) and have found that 10-12 seconds at 300-320 degrees works perfect for me. (any more time or temp shrinks the koozie and causes the polymer to shrink and wrinkle the koozie) You can actually use a hand iron on them as well. I always leave about a half inch blank around the edges of the design and always use a full 4 x 4 square of transfer paper so there is no window. (this also coats the fabric and makes it surprisingly dirt resistant as a bonus). Have done thousands of them this way with 100% good results. Hope this helps someone! Gary


----------



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

after applying my plastisol transfers and peeling, I re-press the koozies with just the silicone sheet to take care of the press lines.


----------



## Canadiangirl420 (Apr 14, 2010)

I love this forum, so many awesome tips that would have taken so much time & money to figure out on my own. I jumped into the heat press business without a clue, not suspecting how complex it would be. I just got an order for a bunch of koozies this morning and I'm hoping I can pull it off without too much waste / mess! Thanks!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post, Canadiangirl!! How did the order go?


----------



## Canadiangirl420 (Apr 14, 2010)

i'm not sure yet. Having trouble finding a supplier in Canada with a reasonable price & a minimum order of 100


----------



## bcpack (May 3, 2009)

Where is a good place to purchase koozies? I need about 100


----------



## garydman (Sep 30, 2008)

BlankKoozies.com, Your best Source For Wholesale Blank Can & Bottle Koozies


----------



## PromoHoward (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree. I've only been in the biz a short time but I've had good look with BlankKoozies.com


----------



## Canadiangirl420 (Apr 14, 2010)

key word, Canada! lol...
blankkoozies looks awesome, i made it all the way to the checkout when i discovered how much shipping to Canada costs. (twice my order) Plus there are sometimes duties to pay, and you cant count on an order to deliver quickly because they can hold it at the border for who knows how long. 
Count yourselves lucky Americans, for having so many shopping options (this goes for other goods i sell as well)
and Canadians, keep digging, they're out there. I just found a supplier quite close to home in Manitoba Canada, perhaps they exist but dont have the web presence of American companies?


----------



## NARSIL (Jan 28, 2011)

krissiemorando said:


> are you suing neoprene or foam koozies?


Luis, I saw your picture of the koozie using image clip. Did you have any problems with the koozie melting on you? I have problems with melting if the temp is over 345F on my GeoKnight. Do you use a protective sheet? Thanks


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I've used vinyl on the flat koozies for a thank you gift with their logos on them. Works great with a kraft paper on the bottom and one on the top. 
I will have to try the transfers soon.
Maybe some that goes on hats would work. 
Good luck with yours, sounds like you are getting a lot of suggestions.


----------



## TWINBIN (Jan 14, 2011)

What type of vinyl did you use on the koozies? Something from Imprintables Whse?


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I use thermoflex plus. Sometimes the manufacturer says it will not work but I have had no problem. I have also use transfers from Transfer express with good luck too.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I used the thermo-film, and had no problems. They make nice thank you gifts and a neat place for their receipt !!!!!

Linda with lindaschallenge


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

lindaschallenge said:


> I used the thermo-film, and had no problems. They make nice thank you gifts and a neat place for their receipt !!!!!
> 
> Linda with lindaschallenge



Thanks Linda...the Thermofilm is what I should look for? Where do you get your Thermofilm Vinyl? 
Also, do you press with regular heat press or hat press or mug press? I have a order for 100 which is enough to make me want to start doing Koozies.

Thanks
Tonya


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I get mine from Stahls. I don't make very many, mine are just for thank you's mostly. I put my reciept in it with their logo for the customers. 
They are awful cheap on the internet if someone wants a bigger number of them. It is a lot of weeding and I kind of wonder if the local places don't screen print them for a reasonable price.
Good Luck.
lindaschallenge


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

If Thermoflex Plus adheres @ 380 degrees Do I need to lower the temp to 350 and increase the time on my heat press for the koozies to get decorated?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised. Didn't know you could Heat Press Koozies.

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I have heat on 330 and for 6-8 seconds. You can do 6 at a time easily or 8 if you have the larger size press. Mine is 15X15. Adjusted the pressure accordingly. I have put something on both sides, works great. Just takes time for the weeding of wording and graphics, is the worse thing. 
They make good thank you gifts though, with their receipts placed inside. 

Good luck!!!! lindaschallenge


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Very interesting thread. thanks everyone for the info. I'm going to try messing around with the heat press for koozies.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck with them, I enjoy working with them, but just can't make any money doing them in this area. Too much weeding and time in them, so I just keep them on hand for small orders and thank you gifts with the orders with logos.
lindaschallenge


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Do koozies really sell?


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Someone that can screen print them they would be able to sell cheaper,and offer bigger quantities, but with vinyl is more time consuming.
Linda


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Cad Cut Thermofilm is what I have used and I get it from Stahls.
That is the only one I have tried so far.
Linda


----------



## murdermitten (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anybody used Siser Easy Weed on a Koozie??


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Most are dye sublimated.

Vinyl would be alot of work.


----------



## anitapicou (Jul 30, 2011)

Heat pressing on camo koozie with *CADdigital PU Matte Digital Transfer Material*

camo coming through my print


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

anitapicou said:


> Heat pressing on camo koozie with *CADdigital PU Matte Digital Transfer Material*
> 
> camo coming through my print


Dye from the Koozie will migrate through the opaque. Use very low pressure, time and temp. Just enough to make the opaque stick to the koozie. It is not going to be washed like shirts. When I press blue grid I use 310F, low pressure (Upper platen weight), and 3 seconds. Peel cold or warm.

The image on the left had dye mirgation. The image on the right was pressed at low settings. Click the image for enlarged view.

[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/116545d1414657682-free-floating-text-dark-transfer-paper-untitled-1.jpg[/media]


----------

